# 6speed auto trans replace 4speed auto in '06?



## kgc (Sep 28, 2007)

I have an '06 with the auto trans. I'd love to know if anyone has swapped out this tranny for the C6 paddle shift 6 speed auto trans. 

Before you all chime in that I should have gotten a manual - my left knee is too bad to consistently (and safely) use the clutch. That's why I sold my Z06.
Any help is appreciated
thanks to all


----------



## bradlyj8 (Oct 9, 2016)

People on gto forumns sure aren't very active. Don't see how the Vette trans would work as its at the rear of the car. I am curious about the G8 6 speed auto though. Tci has one but its over 7 grand.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

I was wondering about the TCI 6 speed myself.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

bradlyj8 said:


> People on gto forumns sure aren't very active.


Yeah, especially the member you answered. He hasn't been here since 2008.....I doubt that the G8 trans would cost any less then the TCI trans since so few of them were made.


----------

